# skimmers



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so i noticed the top of my water getting a little oily looking after some lotus melt off. so i got a skimmer is this ok for running in for long periods of time with plants . anything i should know


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

surface agitation should be enough, a skimmer is overkill in my opinion. CRS fan has proven to many just how far you can go with surface agitation and CO2.

even if your lotus didn't melt, you'd still eventually get some film, if i don't agitate my 29 gallon, it forms a significant layer of disolved organics. For small nano tanks, sometimes its as simple as stocking a guppy to combat it


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

5 minutes all the oily stuff is gone awesome


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

hows it overkill?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

its just an intake skimmer


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

looks  but you got a massive tank, but imagine one on a 30-40 gallon tank


----------

